# Hand Knitted Poppy Hat



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone.

So sorry I have been off grid over the past few days and hope you all keeping really well.

This Poppy Brimmed Hat is using Ecological Wool and is great fun to make. If you know how to do your yfwd (yarn forward) and yb (yarn back) you should be able to tackle this project. The poppy is optional and is crocheted using simple crochet technique.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eco-knit-poppy-hat-with-wide-lace-brim-with-fingerless-mittens

price£2.00
USD $3.00


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Aren't they lovely! The poppy really sets them off 

In the U.S., the YFWD is the same as a YO (yarn over).


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it!! You have done it again. Saw your Halloween mask and love that too!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

StellasKnits said:


> Aren't they lovely! The poppy really sets them off
> 
> In the U.S., the YFWD is the same as a YO (yarn over).


Thank you so much Stella. So sorry I have been off grid lately. Its lovely to be backxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> I love it!! You have done it again. Saw your Halloween mask and love that too!


Thank you so much. I really enjoyed putting this one together. The stitch pattern makes a lovely warm fabricxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very very nice. Wow.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

So thrilled you like it Southern Girlxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you so much Gypsycreamxx


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Aren't they lovely! The poppy really sets them off
> 
> In the U.S., the YFWD is the same as a YO (yarn over).


no, it isn't. yfwd is moving the yarn from behind the needles to in front of the needles before taking the next stitch. YO is wrapping the yarn around the needle before taking the next stitch.
a YO would require both a yfwd then immediatelt ybk


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Yes, it is so cute. I purchased it the minute I saw it. Thanks so much


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful, well done.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Briegeen said:


> Beautiful, well done.


Thank you so much Briegeenxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

That poppy "pops" for sure on the black! Lovely design.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> That poppy "pops" for sure on the black! Lovely design.


Thank you so much Rainbow. I am so pleased you like this onexx


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

That hat is gorgeous!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Another great project.
Love the gloves.
And the poppy is a fav of mine.

Glad you are back. Hugs to the kids
Linda


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Another great project.
> Love the gloves.
> And the poppy is a fav of mine.
> 
> ...


Hi LInda

Its really great to hear from you and I will give the children a big hug from youxx


----------



## RubyM41 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

